# Warm weather = some fish in the Huron?



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

I hoping so.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Any time during the winter you get a little bit of a warm up with some run off from melting snow or rain it will usually bring some fish in.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

right after the shelf ice slows down


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

streamertosser said:


> right after the shelf ice slows down


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

anyone get out on the huron lately?


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

I was there today and did not get anything. I am new to river fishing so I realy did not expect to get anything anyway. I did not see or here of any fish hooked or landed. There was some shelf ice in spots but most was clear.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

If we get some rain this week I am going to go down and give it a whirl this weekend. Worst case cenerio I get out of the house for a few hours


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome Mr. Rain. Plan on staying the day?


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

thinkin about getting out in the next couple days, not sure yet though


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

I hear ya, I need to get out soon also.


----------

